# An American Rottweiler Club top 10 envelope showed up today...



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

and I'm freaking out!!! :rockon:

Apparently Lars has a ARC Top 10 standing in Novice Jumpers with Weaves. It didn't say what place he holds in that esteemed 10...but they will announce it at Nationals in May. I'm not going to head to PA this year...but his breeder is and she's going to pick up the award for us.

OMG, OMG, OMG....I can't believe it, I have a Top 10 dog. I know it's just Novice agility...but still.

:faint:


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

What do you mean JUST Novice Agility? That is AWESOME!!! I am so happy for you. I would be happy for Lars too but I am sure he cares less.  Keep up the good work MrsBoat and Lars.


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats! And novice agility is a big thing to be in the top 10 with, my dogs can't even focus on going through a hoop in my backyard XD I can't even picture how crazy it would be for them in the ring lol 

~IJMB


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats, and hey to make the top ten of any event is awesome. To bad you are not going to pick it up.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I agree!! Top ten of ANYTHING is awesome!! Good for you! GO LARS!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats to you and Lars...that is awesome!!!!!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thanks you guys so much...I just had to share. You're all right...being top 10 in your breed for something is a huge deal regardless of what it's in. The boy set the bar high coming right out of the gate...let's see if we can keep this going the rest of his agility career!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Yaaaayyy!!!!! That's awesome! Congrats to you and Lars


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

This is definitely amazing and something to be super proud of!

Congrats (to you BOTH!) and keep up the excellent work!!! 

PS: Pictures of this top 10 boy of yours wouldn't hurt either - hint!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Ask and you shall receive! LOL (I'm always looking for an excuse to show off my fly boy!)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

awesome and congrats!!


----------

